# 2008 Halloween Purchases



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay sooo I know I said I would be making most of my props for this year, but i just couldnt pass these up.










My 7 year old son is 4ft tall









My 15 year old son is 6'1"









They are really 25" tall and 14" wide and they only cost me 60 for the pair (one was damaged slightly and i got it for 50% off) and I got them at drum roll please.....T. J. Maxx!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, where did you get the gargoyles?


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

These are awesome... I am with Tyler, where did you find these...Where there other props as well?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

T.J. Maxx arent they great. Regular price 40 each but like I said one was broken in the back and i can totally fix it. I plan on painting them a bit darker so no one will know.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

They had some great stuff. I looked for these prints that i saw last year, but they dindt have them


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

This may be from my lack of experience, but I would have never thought about TJ Max as a place to have really great Halloween props. I will have to check them out.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree, never thought of TJ Max, pays to look everywhere!
You never know where you might find something.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

that's amazing. did you get the bust there too?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love Vincent Price-ish bust. They have those at Michael's, so I think I'll have to buy one.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Turtle,
What are the busts made of? Weight? Those look really nice. We have a TJM in Erie, so I'll have to make a trip.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The Vincent Price bust is from Michaels sorry didnt mean to confuse you. I got that for 40% off using a joanns coupon. I think it weighs about 4lbs and is a foot tall or so. 


You can get wigheads a Sallys beauty supply for like 2.50 a piece and if you get the sallys card you get a discount on them too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sorry, I meant the gargoyles. Duh!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

We went to TJ Maxx last night, and they only had a couple endcaps of Halloween stuff. I did get a grim reaper nutcracker, and Dracula's lair light up decorative thing. I was hoping for the gargoyles, but all they had were gargoyle candle holders. Hopefully they'll get more stuff.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

makin a tjm visit tonight!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont know where a TJ Maxx is.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Cute kids, turtle!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I picked up two of these at TJMaxx as well, then I was at another store and they had even larger ones in different styles for $60.00 each. Unfortunately they too had some cracks in them and I wasn't really sure how I could fix them. They seemed to be resin with fiberglass in them. 

Did they give you a discount on the cracked one?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Them arez sweet! Need to head down in the AM


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Pretty sweet find there T


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I picked up one of those Gargoyles today.. They had a second one that was a brown one that was a different style but i want to match them.. They will top my smaller columns.. Now to track down a second one..


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Grr the 3 Tj Maxxs around me dont have another of the green gargoyle..

2 stores have brown ones that dont look quite as nice and another store has larger ones i guess ( called them didnt go into the store to see yet)


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Tj Max I must go there!! great score BTW..


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Man, what kind of sale is THAT? Buy two gargoyles and get a kid free? I'll have to make sure I AVOID TJ Max because I don't need any more of them! 
And why are those kids sitting on the table? LOL Great find though, I'll have to take a ride this weekend and see what I can find.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow those are cool...a bit pricey for me though


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

FYI- If there's anyone interested in the Gargoyles, and live in Southeast Michigan, I found these (2) at Home Goods. Hall Rd and Hayes. They were $40. Looks like Home Goods, Marshals, TJ Max are all the same. I couldn;t purchase them. Too big, but they are well made. Pretty heavy.


----------



## thegothicprincess (Jun 10, 2008)

Awesome find on the gorgoyles. Wish we had a tjmaxx here, I would pick up 2.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The $60 gargoyles are even nicer.. but i already bought the smaller ones and crafted my columns for them so .. maybe next year


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Turtle those gargoyles are awesome. Excellent find.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been shopping TJMaxx for the last few years for larger halloween props (as well as other cool halloween stuff). I picked up the same gargoyle this year as what was pictured above and last year picked up two winged ones. Other cool stuff I've bought over the years include celtic gravestones and two tall multi-candled candelabras last year.

Here's a link to some of the props I have (the spider was a Costco item that I wished I had purchased). I just started my Flickr account so have more photos to take and add. I'll try to put up the candelabras soon. Halloween props/Window Decorations - a set on Flickr


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I picked up the Willow Witch as Sams last week and thought I would post some pictures of it.
Willow Witch :: IMG_0538.jpg picture by malibooman - Photobucket


----------

